# Anybody have Ipads ??



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's my experience.

Got one last week, wifi and 3G Rogers...so far have spent about 6 hrs on the phone trying to get the damn thing connected, honest to God..talked to 3 people that should have been on the show outsourcing, one gay guy and 2 retards.

I'm beginning to think all it's good for is spinning it and watching the orientation change.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You are hipster chic now.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You are hipster chic now.


Stop it :lol: I bought it for my wife to read books, the Kindle thing isn't backlit so when we are camping in the summer and I pull a Dutch Oven she can read outside in the dark till things clear up.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hubby bought one but the light is too intense for my eyes. I have the first generation Nook. The new 2nd generation Nook is backlit and the light is still too much for my eyes. You can hook a little lamp on them. Hubby LOVES the IPad though. The IPad is super fast for the internet though. More like a laptop.

Terrasita


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You are hipster chic now.


LOL!!!


I just bought an iPad for my wife for xmas. And about an hour ago she started ranting on the bourgeois and specifically iPad owners.

I guess I need to return it now. :-k


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Stop it :lol: I bought it for my wife to read books, the Kindle thing isn't backlit so when we are camping in the summer and I pull a Dutch Oven she can read outside in the dark till things clear up.



that's exactly why I bought it. And my wife's rant was about how people can't even get disconnected enough to enjoy a real book before bed.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> LOL!!!
> about an hour ago she started ranting on the bourgeois


I'm not really crazy about wine either.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Almost bought one for my wife today for Christmas but got the Macbook Pro for her!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

I absolutely adore my iPad! I also adored my MacBook pro...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Stop it :lol: I bought it for my wife to read books, the Kindle thing isn't backlit so when we are camping in the summer and I pull a Dutch Oven she can read outside in the dark till things clear up.


TMI Gerry.

I am just jealous. I own no apple products at all, just another reason I am really uncool.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> TMI Gerry.
> 
> I am just jealous. I own no apple products at all, just another reason I am really uncool.


If you were going to buy an Apple product, what would you get ??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i want a macbook air!!! sweet, SWEET little portable


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If you were going to buy an Apple product, what would you get ??


iPhone, nothing better ..


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> iPhone, nothing better ..


Me too, but I'm in a contract right now ](*,)

I was directing the question at someone else.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Anybody have Ipads

What are you ****ing nuts ?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

great now all of these iPad idiots can think they are a musician. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-mNM8-l2lI


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

thi the gayess tread i ha eves seen o thi formal. ##$3king twats.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lamar Blackmor said:


> thi the gayess tread i ha eves seen o thi formal. ##$3king twats.


Boy, that's a lot said from someone whose sole contribution to the forum is...^ this.

I don't know anything about the Ipad/Iphone/Mac's. I'm an IBM/Android/Motorola fan myself.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

all my tech stuff is mac - computers, phone and the ipad. I LOVE the ipad - i use it constantly. if you havent already, download the pandora app. it will play for hours and barely uses any of the battery. we painted our living room one day (probably about 10 hours) and played pandora the whole time, the battery went down 2%.

you can download all of the e-book apps - kindle, nook, etc and transfer your purchased books onto the ipad to have them all in one place. 

i use it more than my laptop - there's a netflix app, so our netflix account is hooked up right on the ipad. the apps were pretty slim and mostly crappy when it first came out, but they're getting much better....not as many as the iphone, but they're definitely better than when they first started.

you can put your iphone apps on the ipad and down in the lower corner there's a little "x2" button that will enlarge it to be pretty much full screen.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> great now all of these iPad idiots can think they are a musician.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-mNM8-l2lI


The world is changing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dx-7vwJJrc


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Boy, that's a lot said from someone whose sole contribution to the forum is...^ this.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Ipad/Iphone/Mac's. I'm an IBM/Android/Motorola fan myself.


He can spell really well too :-o:-o

I have a macbook and love it - My brother has the macbook pro and IPad and loves them both.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> great now all of these iPad idiots can think they are a musician.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-mNM8-l2lI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk4bmK-acEM 

Hey this one is actually rather good!

Does a singing career count as a "working" dog?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If you were going to buy an Apple product, what would you get ??


Whatever...I just want to be part of the cool club. Instead I overcompensate by wearing skinny jeans and listening to indie music. I have a collection of slouchy winter hats too.

I am in the market for a new phone and a laptop. I would consider the iphone...however the only way I can afford it is on a three year contract (no competition here, only telus has enough cell towers in my parts). I am not convinced it will last 3 years of my lifestyle, and I refuse to pay them back any crap for a crappy phone that crapped out if I need another one.

To just continue this cell phone rant for a little....how many people actually work outside for a living. A LOT of us. Consider even construction workers alone. Why can't they make a cell phone that is not a peice of crap and can stand up to a little condensation and dirt. How about cold? What about all you military types on the board here...do they make such a thing? I need one. 

Okay...I think I am done with that...

I would consider a mac book pro for my next laptop if I could get over paying a thousand dollars more than I would have to for a similar pc product.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Whatever...I just want to be part of the cool club. Instead I overcompensate by wearing skinny jeans and listening to indie music. I have a collection of slouchy winter hats too.
> 
> I am in the market for a new phone and a laptop. I would consider the iphone...however the only way I can afford it is on a three year contract (no competition here, only telus has enough cell towers in my parts). I am not convinced it will last 3 years of my lifestyle, and I refuse to pay them back any crap for a crappy phone that crapped out if I need another one.
> 
> ...


I kill phones about once every 6 months. I had a blackberry curve prior to this phone. It was a truly badass phone, if not "cool" - I dropped it in a bathroom sink full of water at the airport, let it dry...worked perfectly. Then this last summer, my 4 year old fell into the pool and I jumped in after him fully clothed - with it in my pocket. Three days later, when i t was completely dry, it booted right up and worked fine. The water damage strip was bright red though and it wasn't insured, so it's a good thing it worked.

My husband is the Iphone guy in the house, I have a Motorola Cliq XT. I like it, it's pretty durable. But it's a touchscreen so I doubti t would survive water damage too well.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

we have an otter box case for one of the iphones - it's "indestructible", but we're obviously not testing it out. It seems very sturdy, but I doubt it would do anything for the cold and I'm not sure how it would be with water

Maybe check out the contractor phones? they're not as flashy, but you can beat the shit out of them


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> i would consider a mac book pro for my next laptop if I could get over paying a thousand dollars more than I would have to for a similar pc product.


jennifer--for what you do for a living, an iphone is probably not such a good fit. however--take a look at the new macbook air for a portable!! they come in 11" and 13" sizes, full computer capability (unlike an ipad or netbook), and so light and portable.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I take it Ipads and Ipods are two different things??
Nope don't have either.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don, you're probably like my parents and still sporting a damn rotary phone.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Then this last summer, my 4 year old fell into the pool and I jumped in after him fully clothed - with it in my pocket. Three days later, when i t was completely dry, it booted right up and worked fine.


Ashley,

Have you ever considered a long line and prong collar for Shane? :-0
You were smart to stay home this AM, nobody but me and Chris and we froze out butts off in the short time we were there.
We put both Gwr and Arya on the new suit to start breaking it in
I might go up to Cherry Creek tomorrow, but that will be the last
training till 2011. NO training at all next week or till the new year
I'll let Donna and Kathy know on Sunday.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I take it Ipads and Ipods are two different things??
> Nope don't have either.


same operating system (to a degree), but, yeah, 2 entirely different devices.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, poor Sean doesn't need a prong, he'd work well on a flat collar.

I was out in it at 7 this morning, drove Matt to school and played slip and slide all the way to the school and back - that was enough for me to stay home where it's warm. I'll be back around New Years so I'll catch up with you then on when training is. My parents are kind of in the stone age, dial up internet and rotary phones - unfortunately, where they live I have really terrible cell service as well.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Don, you're probably like my parents and still sporting a damn rotary phone.


As a matter of fact, I have a rotary here an my desk and a banana shaped push putton up stairs. I have no cell phone reception to speak of and the power is out quite a bit here and the new phones don't work without power. I do have new style phones also. :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, same reason my parents have the ancient phones you could beat someone to death with - they get frequent power outtages and they aren't on the major grid to where it gets back on fast when it does go out. So at least their phone still works.
My cell phone on the other hand, I have to stand in their upstairs bedroom facing the window and find the "spot" that it works - then don't move.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k :-k :-k I've read every one of these posts and I still haven't figured out who has the bad eye. :-k :-k :-k


----------

